# Lemon button fern Dying



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a lemon button fern and the fronts are losing the leaves from the base towards the tip. What do i do to stop this from progressing?

Planted in Peat Moss/Coco fiber mix. 
Exo terra hood + life glo t-8 bulb
Full screen top (modified ultrafine mesh)

I am wanting to add pc fans, will this solve the problem?


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Is it getting good light? Mine was getting shaded out by a bigger plant and all but two fronds were dead. I replanted my tank and put it in a high light spot and its growing back real fast. I have another that dies off and then grows back, they might just go through cycles but Im no fern expert. Oh and I have 80% glass top, same sub. mix but a t5 and t8 bulb for my lights.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Light is pretty strong, and ferns like a little shade i think. Maybe the substrate doesnt drain well enough?


----------



## Teckdragon (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. My fern, planted about a month or so ago, has lost almost all its leaves, and the stems have become very brittle and snap easily. I wasn't sure if this was due to over-watering, or under-watering, or not enough light. (The plant was partially shaded by a larger one.) Also, does the orientation affect how well it grows? For example, if I were to plant it in the background, but at an angle, would that have an adverse affect?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

mine grows new fronds, dies back, then grows new fronds. However its planted under a big brom and probably stays way too moist. Its been going through this cycle ever since I got it last november


----------

